# Jello



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

does anyone find jello to be bothersome on an uspet stomach?


----------



## heather socha (Jul 28, 2002)

I've had no trouble with jello at all. I really like it when I follow the "jiggler" recipe.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Not me....hospitals use it a lot too for people with upset tummies. Actually...maybe that is something I can convince my body to eat...thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

I love Jello, But I am always sure to buy the regular instead of sugar free. I find I tolerate regular old sugar better than that fake stuff.Jenkins


----------



## jess105 (Aug 6, 2002)

I am probably the only one with a jello horror story. Jello was the only thing I could eat the day before my colonoscopy. That night after I started taking my prep, not only was I on the toilet for 4 hours cleaning out my colon, but I was puking red jello for half of that! I have not been able to even think about eating it since (been almost a year). Used to love the stuff. It was bad at the time, but funny to think about now.


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

You said "red" Jello before you had your colonoscopy. Did they not tell you NOT to eat anything RED (like jello, juice, etc.) They told me the dye from it would show up and they would not be able to tell if it were blood or not if you ate anything red. Just wondering.


----------



## EAlley82 (Jul 26, 2002)

When I was little my mom always gave me jello when my tummy ached. You can either have it when it is chilled fully or, if you are really feeling bad, just drink jello water. Just dissolve the jello in hot water and drink that, don't add the cold water. To this day I still do that when my tummy hurts and it works like a charm! Good luck!


----------



## jamolisa (Aug 13, 2002)

I have a problem with jam and jelly...so its similar


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Warm jello! I love it! When I am having a really bad tummy day I fix raspberry or orange jello. I mix it in boiling water really good and then add some cold water so it's warm, go get in my comfy chair and drink it. It ALWYAS makes me feel better and it's one of the FIRST and sometimes the ONLY thing they will let you have in the hospital!! It was my mom's fix all when we were kids. I was surprised to read that someone was allowed to have red jello before a colonoscopy! Anyway, if you haven't tried warm jello, you should!


----------



## DietesVegeta (Aug 5, 2002)

Ugh...I don't know why, but I CAN'T STAND Jello!!! LOL I think it's just sick and wrong! It falls into the same category as Strawberry Milk with me LOL Yeah, I know...I have issues!







~Veggie~


----------



## jess105 (Aug 6, 2002)

I responded a few days ago and said that I had red jello the day before my colonoscopy, several people responded that I should not have chosen the red kind. I was surprised to read that, my doctor never told me to avoid red jello or drinks.


----------

